
The Netherlands Is Letting People Get Sick to Beat Covid-19 [video] - danboarder
https://youtu.be/ozmh40wwAGc
======
mytailorisrich
We've heard that before...

It may sound attractive but the snag is that they always add that they also
want "to make sure that the hospitals have enough capacity to help sick
patients"... Which becomes impossible if the virus is left to spread
uncontrolled... At which point draconian measures are still enacted.

So the question is in fact: How controlled is the spread of the virus in the
Netherlands?

~~~
danboarder
Good question, I would like to hear from someone who lives there. If younger
healthy people could spread it while also distancing from vulnerable
populations (elderly) during the process, it sounds like it could work.

~~~
mytailorisrich
What they said in the UK... Full lockdown starts today.

------
rapnie
Current lockdown is not much different from those in other countries.

Netherlands has been under a form of lockdown from 15 March, but 23 March the
lockdown has been tightened:

> 23 March: in a press conference it was announced that all events are banned
> until 1 June. Fines will be issued to those not complying with the new
> rules. Companies may face a fine up to €4.000, individuals risk a fine up to
> €400. Prime Minister Mark Rutte repeated his call to keep distance from each
> other.

Individuals can be fined when there are more than 2 people together (exception
for families).

Some lockdowns are stricter. In NL we can still take a walk outside, or go to
a shop. But shops have to take measures so the 1.5m distance between people is
assured (or risk the €4.000 fine). Restaurants, bars, schools have been closed
since March 15.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_coronavirus_pandemic_in_t...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_coronavirus_pandemic_in_the_Netherlands)

